# Reheat your fatty?



## billham (May 10, 2010)

Hi,
while checking out all the great info here this weekend and being new to smoking decided i want to "smoke a fatty with my son " this upcomong weekend so is it possible to reheat those bad boys cause no way im makin just one of those lol.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 10, 2010)

You can reheat almost anything you smoke...ABT's are where I draw the line.

Just keep the low & slow in mind, whether using the dreaded "O", grill or smoker.

Have fun with that fatty burn...getting your son in on the fun sounds great!

Eric


----------



## thestealth (May 10, 2010)

I just slice off an inch piece and nuke it until it's hot.  No problem at all.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 10, 2010)

Yeah you can reheat...
I like to slice them into an omlet to reheat... mmmmmmm... def my fav way to reheating a fattie!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 10, 2010)

You can just throw them into the micro and re-heat it. This way is pretty good but If you freeze the leftovers with the vacuum system then you can throw it into some boiling water and that works too. Or you can use a pasta pot or a steamer basket and re0heat them that way. I use that steaming method for almost everything I smoke. I just freeze them in vacuum freezer bags in individual servings and use the steamer to re-heat them that will keep the food moist and very tastey.


----------



## caveman (May 11, 2010)

I love re-heated, next day, rest of the week fattie.  I just hate the cheese meltdown if I load it up well.


----------

